

Unsung Geniuses - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/18/genius/top-ten-unsung-geniuses

======
fexl
I sing the praise of the rarely mentioned genius Moses Schönfinkel, who
invented combinatorial logic.

------
oska
> He also recognized the fallacies that improper statistical reasoning could
> propagate, noting that the numbers said nothing about any individual, but
> that nonetheless the statistical construction of an “average man” could
> reveal much about society as a whole. Also, to the benefit (or annoyance) of
> many dieters, he developed the formula for Body Mass Index, so that you can
> properly quantify how overweight you are.

Second sentence falls prey to the fallacy described in the sentence
immediately preceding it.

